# The New FREEPORT: CITY OF ADVENTURE Book Is Enormous!



## Ezequielramone (Jan 27, 2015)

I think I need it. For reasons.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 27, 2015)

can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Cristian Andreu (Jan 27, 2015)

Oooh.

I didn't need this book 10 minutes ago.

This changes the situation. Now I require it.


----------



## Mercurius (Jan 27, 2015)

Dang. This is the type of book I love to buy. I'll probably never use it as is, but looks like a lot of fun to browse and steal ideas from.


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Jan 27, 2015)

Pre-ordered it through amazon


----------



## Nellisir (Jan 27, 2015)

$74.95? Damn, that's a steal. And that's one of most realistic fantasy city maps I've ever seen.

Now, if only I had money....


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jan 27, 2015)

Cannot wait for mine to arrive


----------



## Psikerlord# (Jan 27, 2015)

that map is gorgeous. Must try to resist... arrghhhh


----------



## Falkyrk (Jan 27, 2015)

Nellisir said:


> $74.95? Damn, that's a steal. And that's one of most realistic fantasy city maps I've ever seen.
> 
> Now, if only I had money....




$52 pre-order on Amazon. Due out April 1st.


----------



## jaynay27 (Jan 27, 2015)

God that looks good. Nothing like a good solid hardcover, but I hope they do this for Realm Works too...that would be awesome.


----------



## Eminence_Grise (Jan 28, 2015)

Is this a system neutral book?

Edit: Ah, it has a pathfinder tag, so it must be for pathfinder!


----------



## Uder (Jan 28, 2015)

Yay. Freeport. Again.


----------



## erdrikwolf (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks awesome!


----------



## samursus (Jan 28, 2015)

Would buy it in a heartbeat if it was for 5e


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 28, 2015)

Mercurius said:


> Dang. This is the type of book I love to buy. I'll probably never use it as is, but looks like a lot of fun to browse and steal ideas from.



Yeah, like Ptolus. That is my favorite book to peruse for campaign ideas.

This appears to be in a similar vein.


----------



## Mercurius (Jan 28, 2015)

TarionzCousin said:


> Yeah, like Ptolus. That is my favorite book to peruse for campaign ideas.
> 
> This appears to be in a similar vein.




I was thinking the same thing. A certain website has a pre-order price which makes it hard to refuse.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 28, 2015)

Mercurius said:


> I was thinking the same thing. A certain website has a pre-order price which makes it hard to refuse.



Speak the name and a man will do the rest.


----------



## Fiery James (Jan 28, 2015)

Can't wait for this.  I lived in Freeport from November 2013 to March 2014, so looking forward to revisiting the old neighbourhood.


----------



## resscane (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the Amazon heads up.  Just ordered it.  Normally I would like time to drag by, but it can now proceed at its normal rocket like pace.


----------



## Ebon Shar (Jan 29, 2015)

Does anyone ever actually use a city map?  Is it really necessary?  If you do use it, how?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 29, 2015)

Ebon Shar said:


> Does anyone ever actually use a city map?  Is it really necessary?  If you do use it, how?



Yes and No, city maps are great for Wowing your players but they also provide reference points, where you can focus on sections.  Mostly this is the most benefit in long term urban games.  What I do is use a smaller map and identify landmarks (more useful for players), I then note locations and NPC based on information from my games.


----------



## Mercurius (Jan 29, 2015)

TarionzCousin said:


> Speak the name and a man will do the rest.




Well it ain't Powells, that's for sure. 

The name hath been spoketh by another.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 29, 2015)

Ebon Shar said:


> Does anyone ever actually use a city map?  Is it really necessary?  If you do use it, how?




I've used the Freeport one when I was running the Freeport trilogy and I've used the one for Whitethrone from the Reign of Winter Map Pack when running that Adventure Path.

If you spend a lot of time in the city it is neat to get the big picture view of various districts and key locations. Also to say to players they are over here.

In Freeport the city is detailed enough that you can sandbox maneuver around using the map and the Pirate's Guide and have lots of stuff to interact with. I had read the Pirate's Guide all the way through so coming on things randomly as the PCs wandered I had a little background on them to run them based on where they chose to go rather than preplanned things on my end.

As a player I've used them as well in Ptolus and Wrath of the Righteous. It adds a little bit to the atmosphere.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 29, 2015)

Mercurius said:


> Well it ain't Powells, that's for sure.
> 
> The name hath been spoketh by another.



All men must shop online....


----------



## Ezequielramone (Jan 30, 2015)

Pre ordered it. 
Pretty excited.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh that looks so tempting... can I resist the temptation? I don't even play Pathfinder and that looks so tempting, just to have all the city information in one place... must think on this...


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 31, 2015)

I wasn't thinking of getting this, but I ran a 3.5E campaign set in Freeport and really enjoyed it. Played through the trilogy, plus a couple of others adventures. The original City of Freeport book was great with lots of books in it, so if this is anything like that book it will be awesome.


----------



## HonorBoundSamurai632 (Apr 17, 2015)

For anyone that has stumbled upon this article ......
I pre-ordered this book from Green Ronin's website. It arrived probably about 3 weeks ago.
This is the BEST campaign city I have ever read!!! (and I own the original FR1 supplement Waterdeep and The North, the original 2nd Edition City of Splendors box set, 2nd Edition The Free City of Greyhawk box set, and the 3.5 Waterdeep: The City of Splendors book ..... Freeport tops them all!!)
I can't say enough good things about this book. It is top notch in every way. The attention to detail is tremendous!! GR literally tells you EVERYTHING that goes on, has gone on, or might go on in Freeport. This is the most complete city supplement I have ever read. It even has a sweet introduction adventure that gives your PC's a reason to come to the city and also serves as a kind of tour around the city. The map is GORGEOUS!!! I can't wait to break this out at the table!!
Thanks to my love of comic books, I've even started to think of an NPC that I will insert into Freeport that is a mix between Batman and The Punisher. He will give the poor and downtrodden hope, and make the wealthy, powerful, and corrupted types (of which there are MANY in this book) tremble with fear!!
Freeport for the win!!


----------



## Ezequielramone (Apr 17, 2015)

HonorBoundSamurai632 said:


> For anyone that has stumbled upon this article ......
> I pre-ordered this book from Green Ronin's website. It arrived probably about 3 weeks ago.
> This is the BEST campaign city I have ever read!!! (and I own the original FR1 supplement Waterdeep and The North, the original 2nd Edition City of Splendors box set, 2nd Edition The Free City of Greyhawk box set, and the 3.5 Waterdeep: The City of Splendors book ..... Freeport tops them all!!)
> I can't say enough good things about this book. It is top notch in every way. The attention to detail is tremendous!! GR literally tells you EVERYTHING that goes on, has gone on, or might go on in Freeport. This is the most complete city supplement I have ever read. It even has a sweet introduction adventure that gives your PC's a reason to come to the city and also serves as a kind of tour around the city. The map is GORGEOUS!!! I can't wait to break this out at the table!!
> ...




Do you have any picture?


----------



## Briseis (Apr 21, 2015)

The .pdf is available for $29.99 on Green Ronin's site.  For those who want this but are shorter on funds.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 21, 2015)

HonorBoundSamurai632 said:


> For anyone that has stumbled upon this article ......
> I pre-ordered this book from Green Ronin's website. It arrived probably about 3 weeks ago.
> This is the BEST campaign city I have ever read!!! (and I own the original FR1 supplement Waterdeep and The North, the original 2nd Edition City of Splendors box set, 2nd Edition The Free City of Greyhawk box set, and the 3.5 Waterdeep: The City of Splendors book ..... Freeport tops them all!!)
> I can't say enough good things about this book. It is top notch in every way. The attention to detail is tremendous!! GR literally tells you EVERYTHING that goes on, has gone on, or might go on in Freeport. This is the most complete city supplement I have ever read. It even has a sweet introduction adventure that gives your PC's a reason to come to the city and also serves as a kind of tour around the city. The map is GORGEOUS!!! I can't wait to break this out at the table!!
> ...




Really glad to hear the rave review.  I bought the original Freeport: City of Adventure book many years ago and ran the Freeport Trilogy of adventures with it, along with a couple of others.  The book was awesome for providing details along with heaps of plot hooks that could be intergrated in.

I ordered my copy of this new book via Amazon, but I'm still waiting for it to come in stock.  So I look forward to reading it when I finally get it.


----------



## HonorBoundSamurai632 (Apr 29, 2015)

Olaf, you will not regret it. The book starts off with a general overview and (of course) history of the city. Then each chapter is a different section of the city. The detail in each chapter is just tremendous!! It's just beautiful.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 29, 2015)

So now that it has been out for a while what does this have that is not covered in the statless Pirate's Guide to Freeport and the Freeport Companion for Pathfinder?


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 30, 2015)

HonorBoundSamurai632 said:


> Olaf, you will not regret it. The book starts off with a general overview and (of course) history of the city. Then each chapter is a different section of the city. The detail in each chapter is just tremendous!! It's just beautiful.




Still waiting for Amazon to get their copies and ship to me, but I look forward to it.


----------



## Ezequielramone (May 6, 2015)

Olaf the Stout said:


> Still waiting for Amazon to get their copies and ship to me, but I look forward to it.



The same here. I'm very anxious for this one.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 8, 2015)

Looks like May 13 is the new release date on Amazon.


----------



## Dartavian (May 13, 2015)

Amazon Order: Officially delayed until middle of June!


----------



## Ezequielramone (May 13, 2015)

I checked today it is out of stock.  -_-


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 14, 2015)

Dartavian said:


> Amazon Order: Officially delayed until middle of June!




Where did you get that info from?  I got an email from Amazon today to say that they are still trying to get it and to click on a link to say that I still wanted the book.

The email said I had until 12 June to confirm that I still wanted the book, or my order would be cancelled.  However, it did not say when they expected to get the book in stock.


----------



## Ezequielramone (May 14, 2015)

I got it in pre-order since january and didn't receive any email.


----------



## Dartavian (May 14, 2015)

Olaf the Stout said:


> The email said I had until 12 June to confirm that I still wanted the book, or my order would be cancelled.  However, it did not say when they expected to get the book in stock.




Same here. If you have until June 12 to cancel, then you have to figure you will not get it before June 12, which would be the ship date; Seems Officially Delayed to me. I bet the orders from amazon will not be fulfilled until after June 12. So yes Officially Delayed from Amazon. This is the 3rd release date issued from amazon since I pre-ordered it.


----------



## DM Howard (May 18, 2015)

That map is gorgeous!  This may end up being a required purchase at Gen Con for me!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 1, 2015)

Has anyone got their book shipped from Amazon yet?  I'm still waiting on mine and Amazon is still showing it as out of stock.


----------



## resscane (Jul 1, 2015)

Just got mine from Amazon. .  It is very nice.  You cold break you foot if you dropped this book on it.  So much stuff.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 2, 2015)

resscane said:


> Just got mine from Amazon. .  It is very nice.  You cold break you foot if you dropped this book on it.  So much stuff.




[shakes fist at resscane] 

Well, on the plus side, that means Amazon are shipping the book out, so hopefully my pre-order will be shipped soon.


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Jul 6, 2015)

I preordered mine through Amazon in January, it finally shipped Thursday. Been out is stock for nearly 3 months.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 13, 2015)

Still waiting.  Hopefully I get something soon.


----------



## Ezequielramone (Jul 13, 2015)

The same here


----------



## Owen K.C. Stephens (Jul 25, 2015)

We REALLY REALLY want to have books to sell to everyone. There have been a stunning number of delays, which I hope are close to being done. Obviously most everyone in the company is off to Gen Con at this point, but my hope is that we'll have copies there, and have copies in the distribution channel shortly thereafter. (Obviously we end up with books in hand faster than we can get them out to everyone else.)


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 27, 2015)

Cheers for the update Owen.  I'm still waiting for Amazon to ship mine, but at least I know that means it is still coming.


----------



## Ezequielramone (Jul 27, 2015)

Owen K.C. Stephens said:


> We REALLY REALLY want to have books to sell to everyone. There have been a stunning number of delays, which I hope are close to being done. Obviously most everyone in the company is off to Gen Con at this point, but my hope is that we'll have copies there, and have copies in the distribution channel shortly thereafter. (Obviously we end up with books in hand faster than we can get them out to everyone else.)




Thanks for the update.  I'm happy with this. 
Still anxious for the book.


----------



## EATherrian (Jul 27, 2015)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 12, 2015)

Another 2 weeks have passed, but still no shipping notification for me.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 18, 2015)

Owen K.C. Stephens said:


> We REALLY REALLY want to have books to sell to everyone. There have been a stunning number of delays, which I hope are close to being done. Obviously most everyone in the company is off to Gen Con at this point, but my hope is that we'll have copies there, and have copies in the distribution channel shortly thereafter. (Obviously we end up with books in hand faster than we can get them out to everyone else.)




Any update on this Owen?

My copy still hasn't shipped from Amazon and it's still listed as unavailable.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 7, 2015)

Still waiting for my Freeport book to ship from Amazon.  I really don't know what happened with this, but something clearly has gone awry.


----------



## Koloth (Dec 7, 2015)

Olaf the Stout said:


> Still waiting for my Freeport book to ship from Amazon.  I really don't know what happened with this, but something clearly has gone awry.



You aren't the only one!  Just sent Green Ronin a pestergram via their website contact us feature.  If/when I hear something, will post an update.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 8, 2015)

Koloth said:


> You aren't the only one!  Just sent Green Ronin a pestergram via their website contact us feature.  If/when I hear something, will post an update.




Funnily enough I decided to do the exact same thing yesterday! Great minds think alike and all that jazz.


----------



## Koloth (Dec 8, 2015)

Received a response from Dylan Templar at Green Ronin.  Basically said the issue was on Amazon's side.  

Contacted Amazon.  All they would say is the book is OoS.  Knew that.  The first Cust Serv Rep hung up when I asked her about the action plan.  The second said he would forward to higher authority but would not commit to any other action.  I told both that the book is for sale on the Green Ronin website.  

Replied to Dylan with the info from Amazon.  Hopefully someone from Green Ronin and someone from Amazon will talk and resolve the issue.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 8, 2015)

Cheers for the update.  Hopefully something can get sorted out.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 10, 2015)

Got an update from Dylan Templar at Green Ronin as well.  Looks like the issue was between Amazon and the distribution people that Green Ronin use for Amazon.  Hopefully it should be all sorted now and the book comes back in stock at Amazon and the back orders start flowing out again.


----------



## Koloth (Jan 30, 2016)

It is Here!  Who would have thought that prying the book out of Amazon's hands would be half the adventure?  It took a 2nd round of contacting Amazon, via email this time, to provoke positive action.  I think including the facts I had contacted Green Ronin and was discussing the failure on a forum encouraged action.  Based on the status updates I received, it looks like Amazon had a different supplier ship the book.  Have yet to get any kind of "We are sorry it took 6 months after others got their book for you to get yours." message.  

If anyone is still waiting, send a polite but firm email to Amazon customer service.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 31, 2016)

Koloth said:


> It is Here!  Who would have thought that prying the book out of Amazon's hands would be half the adventure?  It took a 2nd round of contacting Amazon, via email this time, to provoke positive action.  I think including the facts I had contacted Green Ronin and was discussing the failure on a forum encouraged action.  Based on the status updates I received, it looks like Amazon had a different supplier ship the book.  Have yet to get any kind of "We are sorry it took 6 months after others got their book for you to get yours." message.
> 
> If anyone is still waiting, send a polite but firm email to Amazon customer service.




Cheers for that.  I've sent a friendly email to Amazon customer service for them to chase this up for me.  I mentioned that someone in the same situation as me had now received their book.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 31, 2016)

Well I got a reply from Amazon, which read like someone was cutting and pasting from a script.  Replied to that email and got a reply to my response which still didn't really tell me anything and also read like someone was cutting and pasting from a script.  Basically they told me that Amazon don't have any copies of the book in stock and don't know when they will be getting more.

I've replied to that email and also emailed Green Ronin again to update them on my situation.  Hopefully I get some resolution soon, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Koloth (Feb 1, 2016)

Their 1st response to my email was much the same.  They sent a 2nd response a bit later listing other vendors with the book but at a higher price and shipping extra.  I sent a response to that suggesting that someone at Amazon who's title included the word Chief or President contact the CEO of the supplier in question and suggest they get more books even if they had to purchase from the list that Amazon sent me.  A day later I started getting status updates of prices changes and then a shipping notice.  Not sure what magic button I managed to push but something worked.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 3, 2016)

Gee what are the odds, I send a series of emails to Amazon customer service and a (late) Christmas miracle happens.  Suddenly Amazon do have a copy of Freeport available and I receive a notification that it will be shipping to me shortly!  Huzzah!!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 4, 2016)

And now it has shipped.  Looks like I may finally get this book after a very long wait.


----------



## DarkStalkerJ (Feb 10, 2016)

It's fairly excellent, and I'm totally happy with mine... though I think $75 is a bit steep, despite the quality.  I'd compare it closest to Ptolus but that tome is way, way more ambitious in many ways, IMO.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 14, 2016)

My book arrived on Friday.  I finally got to have a look at it today.  Very happy to finally have it in my hands.


----------

